# Platinum Member Benfit Downgrade



## islandguy (Aug 17, 2014)

Very disappointed with Diamond today.  Received a letter from II that said : ... you're probably aware that Diamond Resorts will no longer be renewing your Interval Platinum membership..".

1st:  I was not aware of this reduction of my benefit.
2nd:  What is Diamond offering up to Platinum in place of this reduction?

It is poor "management of owner expectations" that diamond didn't notify the platinum owners of this before the shock of the II letter.  David: you better get on your PA staff for this blunder. 

Anyone know what is happening with platinum benefits??  At my next update the sales staff is going to hear it.  I know that they cannot change this and they won't raise the issue up the chain but I've very angry with this reduction.   

Oh, I can pay to keep the II Platinum status  -- $ 64.50 for a year or $ 258 for 5 yrs. 

Island Guy


----------



## RuralEngineer (Aug 21, 2014)

*More $ less benefits*

They have really been pushing to get people to higher levels of loyalty while increasing $/pt.  Their financials indicate that their sales are improving.

I would buy resale points if I actually needed additional points.

I recently upgraded my II gold to platinum to take advantage of the free guest certificates.

Stephen


----------

